# Took this off the frame today



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Still needs to be bound.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow! How beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love the colors and the design you used to quilt it.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! I love the the colors!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It is just great...love the colors & pattern...wow!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice! Love it!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice! Love all those deep colors, it just looks like "fall".


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Now that is a really nice Quilt! Love the colors and the patterns. Well done! :dance:


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh I love it--you did a wonderful job!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's wonderful! The white blocks are such a surprise mixed in with the black ones!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE it !! I really like the quilting pattern -- just the perfect amount of quilting !!!!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I love the colors too! Great job!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW!! This looks like a 9-block? Looks complicated until I took a closer look at it. Wow... Hummm.... Ok, first gotta get the squares done for the swap, then might get inspired to try a quilt like this!! BEEEEEEEEUTIFUL!!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL colors, contrasting and arrangement! Can I have it?!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

AverageJo said:


> WOW!! This looks like a 9-block? Looks complicated until I took a closer look at it. Wow... Hummm.... Ok, first gotta get the squares done for the swap, then might get inspired to try a quilt like this!! BEEEEEEEEUTIFUL!!


It looks like a 9 patch to me... with a very attractive variation. I love it.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is awesome. I love the colors that you used and the black and white is perfect. You just gave me an idea for the quilts that I am starting to make for next years Christmas gifts.
Wonderful job


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

You do awesome work. I really like the pattern, fabric and the colors.
Who's the lucky person that gets to wrap up in all that warmth?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

prairiegirl said:


> You do awesome work. I really like the pattern, fabric and the colors.
> Who's the lucky person that gets to wrap up in all that warmth?


This one gets to stay here at home with us.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That's very nice. Where is it going to live?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Maura said:


> That's very nice. Where is it going to live?


Maura, you sound like my husband. That's the first question he asks when I make a new quilt. This one is proudly thrown on the back of couch in our living room. Although, I have had a few people who were willing to take it off my hands. LOL!


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful and the colors are great - lovely job!


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

awesome quilt! I wish I could get good pics like these, you did a fab. job


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous!! What a great job you did on that..I would be keeping it for my very own, also!


----------

